# Glad To See This Section !



## Admin (Aug 5, 2004)

SSA Ji, 

Thanks a lot for opening this section... it gives much wanted breathing space for members like me some to talk about somthing not so spiritual. 

I am glad to see a section which encourages off topic discussions too... Best of Luck !!!

Chardi Kalaa

Also my 100th post...


----------

